# "HMT Watch"-Waste for us Precious for firangis



## sandeepkochhar (Feb 7, 2008)

Does anybody remember the old mechanical manual and automatic watches from HMT? Well our fathers and uncles used to swear by them. Partially because they don't have another choice and partially because they were good and INDIAN. 

I tried to search for a new HMT Watch in Delhi but every shopkeeper I asked that for looked at me as if I am an alien...Woh nahin aati ab...That was their pet reply....Then I tried to do a bit of research work on Internet....And I found that HMT is still there...Though its site doesn't list the watch models as the links when to opened gives error....Then I tried to go into HMT Tractors section (yes they manufacture tractors too) and there I got linked to their international website and whoa I got to see the watch models there...During my research I found some very interesting links like

*india.fruga.net/ 

*www.pmwf.com/cgi-bin/ForumArchive/webbbs_config.cgi?noframes;read=298978

*members.iinet.net.au/~gumby1/something_different/something_different.html

Specially the third link bowled me over....Whoa what a piece HMT Janata was...Brilliant...And the foreigners are collecting it as "Collection item" along with the Hamilton and Endura.....Unbelievable....

Hey can any body help me buying HMT Janata or Rajat in Delhi as I know Rajat is still being manufactured...


----------



## enticer86 (Feb 7, 2008)

I don't think both of these watches would be available now. Infact I also remember having a pre-historic Pilot from HMT, handed down by my father to play with.


----------

